# Woman dies after undergoing liposuction in Mexico.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.google.com/amp/www.foxn...tion-procedure-in-mexico-family-says.amp.html


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

There is an Uber connection, read down the article.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

> Saenz allegedly took an Uber from Los Angeles to the Mexican border city to meet the doctor. The driver then told the doctors to contact her emergency contact, her boyfriend, when the surgery went wrong, the family said.


I may be sleep deprived, but trying really hard to understand this part... So she took an Uber to the border where she met with her Drs that were doing the surgery. It was the driver who then told the Drs who her emergency contact would be? But it says "when the surgery went wrong" to imply the Uber driver was there when it went wrong to tell them who her emergency contact was? The driver drover her down and then waited around at the border while she had her surgery? Im so curious to know more about this lil tidbit!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Tragic to be sure but questions remain.

Guess the driver was hoping for a round trip or maybe he said he'd wait for her?

How long before the family throws some blame on him as well? Cynical yes, but that's what people do in situations such as this nowadays.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Cndragon said:


> I may be sleep deprived, but trying really hard to understand this part... So she took an Uber to the border where she met with her Drs that were doing the surgery. It was the driver who then told the Drs who her emergency contact would be? But it says "when the surgery went wrong" to imply the Uber driver was there when it went wrong to tell them who her emergency contact was? The driver drover her down and then waited around at the border while she had her surgery? Im so curious to know more about this lil tidbit!


That's exactly why I posted the article. I thought that was odd. I'm thinking he was at the doctors office in TJ.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

observer said:


> There is an Uber connection, read down the article.


So you can take uber across boarders ? Selfie and social media have corrupted people's mind.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

unPat said:


> So you can take uber across boarders ? Selfie and social media have corrupted people's mind.


No he took her TO the boarder.. then she crossed.d


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> No he took her TO the boarder.. then she crossed.d


Then how did the driver tell the doctor to call the boyfriend?

Another article,

https://m.theepochtimes.com/la-woman-dies-after-undergoing-liposuction-in-mexico_2359188.html

"The family did not know that Saenz was traveling to Mexico and was surprised to hear that she had taken an Uber from Los Angeles to the Mexican border city to see the doctor.

Relatives say that it was the same Uber driver who told doctors to call the only emergency contact Saenz had listed-her boyfriend-after the surgery went wrong."


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> No he took her TO the boarder.. then she crossed.d


"Reynoso said the family was shocked to discover it was an Uber driver who dropped her off for surgery on October 27 after a trip from L.A. across the border.

They say it was that same driver who encouraged doctors to call the only emergency contact Saenz listed on her forms - her boyfriend, after Saenz later suffered medical complications."

http://ktla.com/2017/11/14/family-s...-undergoing-liposuction-procedure-in-tijuana/



observer said:


> Then how did the driver tell the doctor to call the boyfriend?


I'm thinking that driver decided to stay and wait for her instead of dead miles back.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

autofill said:


> "Reynoso said the family was shocked to discover it was an Uber driver who dropped her off for surgery on October 27 after a trip from L.A. across the border.
> 
> They say it was that same driver who encouraged doctors to call the only emergency contact Saenz listed on her forms - her boyfriend, after Saenz later suffered medical complications."
> 
> ...


Or the doctor had used this Uber driver before. Not many Uber drivers would drive across the border to a doctors office unless they had done so before.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

C'mon now. Tijuana and medical procedure? What could possibly go wrong? You go to Tijuana to get drunk and watch the donkey shows, not to get discounted surgery performed on your body. What's that term we learned in 7th grade economics class? Caveat Emptor.

Going to Tijuana for surgery is like spending a week's vacation on the Tigris River. I bet she found this doctor on the Internet. The best surgery for cellulite is exercise.



observer said:


> I'm thinking he was at the doctors office in TJ.


Hell no, he was waiting at the local chi chi cantina. He was getting $.25 dances from Esmarelda.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Yeah, its all so confusing, cause it definitively states he took her *to* the border, not *across* it.. yet in the same line the Uber driver was in communication with the doctors with info about her emergency contacts, as well as the surgery outcome. I mean...the Uber drivers role in this is sketchy...either the person who wrote the article didnt have their facts straight / is a terrible writer (happens a lot) or....this whole thing with the Uber driver needs to be a story in and of itself cause that bit raises more questions than it answers!

Taking the whole intl border thing out of the equation..it makes no sense that hed rather stay 2+ hours while she had surgery. He wouldnt have to deadhead back.. San Diego, a major city, is only 20 miles from the border. Surely hed be able to DF back home instead of wasting time sitting around waiting for her. Theres more to this..for sure.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Cndragon said:


> I may be sleep deprived, but trying really hard to understand this part... So she took an Uber to the border where she met with her Drs that were doing the surgery. It was the driver who then told the Drs who her emergency contact would be? But it says "when the surgery went wrong" to imply the Uber driver was there when it went wrong to tell them who her emergency contact was? The driver drover her down and then waited around at the border while she had her surgery? Im so curious to know more about this lil tidbit!


Exactly. It makes no sense. When stories such as these make no sense I just assume it's fake. That's the best thing to do. What the hell would the driver be doing in the operating area ? Makes no sense. Fake.


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

The uber driver was the side BF,when things wrong he wanted no part of it and said he's just the driver,call her bf. At least that's what it looks like to me.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

*Crossing borders: Uber takes San Diego riders to Mexico*

http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com...assport-san-diego-border-2016mar17-story.html


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Women die from Lipo in the U.S. also.
Any surgery is a risk.

Ever watch a Lipo ?

Similar to an embalming Trocar which SUCKS all of the internal organs out to be flushed away to the sewer systems . . .

Poking such a tool around internally sucking out fat connected to the body via a veinous system ALWAYS has the potential to create problems.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> *Crossing borders: Uber takes San Diego riders to Mexico*
> 
> http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com...assport-san-diego-border-2016mar17-story.html


The plot thickens! So yeah, maybe Mr. Uber Driver did drive her there and hung around waiting for her surgery. Goodness, if anything this is a cautionary tale...Im not waiting around for anyone to have surgery and potentially end up in some new article or potentially be in the middle of something. Drop off and go...drop off and go...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberLaLa said:


> *Crossing borders: Uber takes San Diego riders to Mexico*
> 
> http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com...assport-san-diego-border-2016mar17-story.html


IIRC UberPassport only lasted a couple months then Uber stopped it.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

_Saenz allegedly took an Uber from Los Angeles to the *Mexican border city* to meet the doctor._

Article does not say Uber driver took her to 'the border.'


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Women die from Lipo in the U.S. also.
> Any surgery is a risk.
> 
> Ever watch a Lipo ?
> ...


The chances of dying from Liposuction are actually higher than dying in an auto accident.

https://www.webmd.com/beauty/news/20000121/deaths-from-liposuction-too-high-study-shows



UberLaLa said:


> *Crossing borders: Uber takes San Diego riders to Mexico*
> 
> http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com...assport-san-diego-border-2016mar17-story.html


Yepp, it ended well over a year ago,

https://www.uber.com/blog/san-diego/connecting-sister-cities-at-the-tap-of-a-button/


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

All you have to do is stop eating so much, people are addicted to food like people addicted to crack


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

james725 said:


> All you have to do is stop eating so much, people are addicted to food like people addicted to crack


I plead Guilty.



Cndragon said:


> The plot thickens! So yeah, maybe Mr. Uber Driver did drive her there and hung around waiting for her surgery. Goodness, if anything this is a cautionary tale...Im not waiting around for anyone to have surgery and potentially end up in some new article or potentially be in the middle of something. Drop off and go...drop off and go...


I'm thinking the doctor paid the Uber driver to pick her up, take her there, then take her back home.

Think about it, once the uber driver takes her to the docs office or even to the border and drops her off, how is she getting home after surgery?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

observer said:


> I plead Guilty.
> 
> *I'm thinking the doctor paid the Uber driver to pick her up, take her there, then take her back home.*
> 
> Think about it, once the uber driver takes her to the docs office or even to the border and drops her off, how is she getting home after surgery?


I think you are correct.

Additionally, no Uber driver has passenger's _Emergency Contact Info. _I'm guessing it was in fact an UberX trip (to the border) - then Doctor pays driver to bring her rest of the way to his office and wait...stay on Trip...then drive her back to her home in U.S. - round Trip fare.

DOCTOR (OVER PHONE): _Hi, I requested this trip for a Client of mine. It is to Tijuana and back. I will pay you $100 to bring her into Mexico, my office by the border. Wait two hours and keep the meter running entire time, then take her back.
_
UBER DRIVER: _Okay..._


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

The wait to cross back over alone makes this a losing proposition. I uber to take myself to Tijuana, not other people. Come to think of it, a nice big Puerto Nuevo lobster sounds good right about now.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Women die from Lipo in the U.S. also.
> Any surgery is a risk.
> 
> Ever watch a Lipo ?
> ...


That's why you need the best . You can't afford to go cheap on a very very fragile procedure. These guys are Flawless no bad stories

http://myshapelipo.com/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> I plead Guilty.
> 
> I'm thinking the doctor paid the Uber driver to pick her up, take her there, then take her back home.
> 
> Think about it, once the uber driver takes her to the docs office or even to the border and drops her off, how is she getting home after surgery?


Dr. Offices are a good place to promote Uber.
Even eye Dr.'s.
Many people undergo minor outpatient procedures which wont allow them to drive from a few hours to a few days.

Often people would rather take an uber home than have a friend or relative miss a day of work to wait around to give them a ride.
Good place to leave promotional code.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

observer said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/www.foxn...tion-procedure-in-mexico-family-says.amp.html


Well Mexico is famous for two proven tourist traps

1. it's puritanical tap water that E Coli and it's cousins don't ever dare live in

2. Frankenstein doctors who are US med school rejects, because they consistently failed to pass their MCAT, flunked out of med school, or pass their state board licensing exam

Looks like the deceased over indulged both. Especially since it's most likely tne second used copious quantities of the first in expediting said tourist's next stop to the Underworld.

Kudos for the well earned Darwin Award.

And for helping save the planet. One less mouth Mother Earth to feed.

Wonder if the doctor plans to use Uber and donate her organs to the local hospital?


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

I just can't resist remarking on the driver's failure to avoid dead-heading the second leg of this trip.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

this whole article doesn’t make sense....the girl was in a coma....and died in San Diego...did the docs in TJ put her in a car and say, go to SD??? Doubtful. How would the Uber driver know this 51 year old woman had a boyfriend as emergency contact and not a husband or family member...who in their right mind is going to sit around and wait for someone they don’t know to be prepped for surgery, have surgery, go to recovery, etc...there are a LOT of problems with this story.


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

corniilius said:


> The wait to cross back over alone makes this a losing proposition. I uber to take myself to Tijuana, not other people. Come to think of it, a nice big Puerto Nuevo lobster sounds good right about now.


Or some "mariscos titos!"


----------



## NCRBILL (Feb 13, 2016)

Cndragon said:


> . He wouldnt have to deadhead back.. San Diego, a major city, is only 20 miles from the border. Surely hed be able to DF back home instead of wasting time sitting around waiting for her. Theres more to this..for sure.


The market isn't doing so well that you could DF back to LA. I live in SD and know all too well


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The Uber driver was paid for by someone who arranged the procedure from California.

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-sd-tijuana-clinic-20171118-story.html

This was definitely not the Uber drivers first trip to the Tijuana clinic.

The doctor was not licensed to practice plastic surgery.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

NCRBILL said:


> The market isn't doing so well that you could DF back to LA. I live in SD and know all too well


I believe you...coming to mind a thread where everyone is talking about it going into slow season now. Super surprised, would think a lot of people would be visiting SD over the winter to escape the cold. I think its one of the best cities ever (lived there before moving to FL) and between the military and tourism just had this idea you all would be busy all day every day! Gah...


----------

